# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Pascal Study - Cơ bản đến Nâng cao

## stylehanquoc

*Xin giới thiệu với các bạn phần mềm học Pascal từ cơ bản đến nâng cao chỉ với dung lượng 20MB.*

*Giao diện chính của chương trình như sau:*

  
​*Phần 1:* *Là nơi để bạn bước đầu làm quen với các kiểu dữ liệu, khai báo hằng, biến và các câu lệnh cơ bản, bạn cần xem kỹ phần này thì mới có thể làm được những bài tập ở phần 2.
*
*Phần 2:* *Bài tập ở rất nhiều dạng khác nhau, chẳng hạn câu lệnh If... then... else; chương trình con; xâu kí tự (string); nếu muốn biết mình đã làm đúng hay sai thì ở phía dưới mỗi câu đã có phần gợi ý (hình quả cầu màu xanh) giúp bạn dễ phát hiện lỗi của mình.

**[replacer_img]* 
​*Phần 3:* *Nhiều trò chơi thú vị đã được lập trình sẵn như Tung hứng; Nhắm đích; Xếp hình; Tìm đường...*

*Phần 4:* *Phụ lục nêu ra những danh từ riêng trong Pascal, bảng mã kí tự, những thủ tục và hàm, định hướng chương trình dịch...
* 
 
​ 
 *Ngoài ra trong phần mục lục của chương trình còn có thêm phần Từ điển tra cứu lỗi rất hay, bạn chỉ cần nhập lỗi mà chương trình Pascal hiển thị vào khung tra cứu thì kết quả sẽ hiện ra ngay (tuy nhiên cũng có một vài lỗi không có trong từ điển).*
 
 _EDIT BY HappySoftGroup :

__DOWNLOAD PASCAL STUDY 1.00_

[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]


```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## thuthao813

Biết phần mềm đã lâu, nhưng nó cũng chẳng đầy đủ đâu bạn ạ ! Ví dụ như không có đệ quy, quay lui... Bài tập cũng không có gì hay lắm ! Nhưng dù sao cũng thanks người viết ra nó !

----------


## giaitriso

tai ve co lau hem vay

----------


## chutichht

cái này khá hay cho những bạn mới làm quen với pascal
còn nâng cao (đệ quy, quay lui, đồ thị) thì có lẽ phải ra nhà sách mới đủ

----------


## gahech93

cảm ơn bạn mình đang cần tìm và ôn lại nó

----------


## collagenadiva

cái này tốt đấy ai mới bắt đầu học thì nên tải về xem. Chúc [you] thành công.

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

bạn àh
Vô đường link đó là tải được àh?

----------


## thuongdo07

Tại sao mình vô www.echip.com.vn mà không có phần mềm nhỉ
Bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn một chút được không
Cảm ơn bạn nhìu

----------


## ducquan1008

À có lẽ do echip dọn bớt để đưa phần mềm khác lên nên bạn chọn mucluc ở phía dưới trang của echip sau đó nó hiện ra bạn chọn phần lập trình sau đó bạn tìm đến phần mềm có tên ở trên.
Chúc [you] thành công.

----------


## tunghk54

*Không mở trang web được*

trang web echip.com.vn không mở được

----------


## slight_wind01

*Không Mở Được*

không mở trang echip.com.vn được

----------


## developers

*Tải Không Được*

Theo địa chỉ này mình tải về không được PhamDangHoang ơi. Xin hảy chỉ mình chi tiết cách tải nhé. Cảm ơn nhiều !!!!!:d

----------


## hatrang1995

Bạn hãy tải tại Echip theo link sau: http://echip.com.vn/echiproot/Softwares/pascalstudy.exe (20 MB).
Hi vọng bạn sẽ học tập tốt.

----------


## kiemsl34

Bạn vô đường link này nha http://echip.com.vn/echiproot/html/softp.html
bữa trước mình cũng tải ở đó đó

----------


## inhongdang

trang này mở vẫn được đấy bạn.
Không sao đâu cứ chờ xíu là nó ra ngay.

----------


## thegioibang

Cảm ơn nhé !

----------


## matngocads2015

mình vừa tìm được đường link này http://www.echip.com.vn/echiproot/So...ascalstudy.exe các bạn vào đây mà tải về

----------


## vAPK

mấy anh ơi! bây giờ bon em mới học pascal mà em thì mù tịt. các anh có thể chỉ cho em vài đường cơ bản dược không em sắp kiểm tra rồi. oải ơi là oải:botay::down::bored:

----------


## hc_066

*pascal*

 khi em mới bắt đầu học pascal thì em nên học hết các câu lệnh trong một chương trình và trong mỗi chương trình thì nó có một cấu trúc chung rồi nên nó cũng dễ thôi em ạ

----------


## kingkonghn

Đừg coi thườg ebook này nhá . Đôi khi học cao siêu wá rồi , mấy bài cơ bản như tìm UCLN , BCNN hay giai thừa , kiểm tra tính nguyên tố chẳg bik vik code thế nào . Vì thế cứ lưu vào trog máy cũg chẳg mất mát j` ( nhẹ mà ) , khi nào tẩu hoả , 1 chươg trình đơn giản vik cũg k xog thì có cái mà ngâm cứu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] .

----------


## viponline

*thanks*

thanks bác nha đang kiếm cái này muốn chết [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seoganhat

tải như thế nào hả bạn?
mình không biết cách tải như thế nào cả. Mà hình như không có chỗ để tải bạn ạ

----------


## kothemyeuz

Bạn sang trang 2 xem. Link tải để sẵn sàng chờ bạn click đó thôi.

----------


## phukienplus

Trang web echip.com.vn kô vào được các bạn ạ ! Kô biết tại sao vậy nhỉ ???

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

> Trang web echip.com.vn kô vào được các bạn ạ ! Kô biết tại sao vậy nhỉ ???


*Để vào trang echip.com.vn bạn truy cập theo đường dẫn sau :* http://203.162.71.77:100/

----------


## bell.lina

*Từ điển Pascal*

Tôi có phần mềm này dùng để tra cứu các hàm, thủ tục, lỗi hay hơn pascal study. Mời các bạn dùng thử: http://www.4shared.com/file/98410792/e128707f/Tu_dien_Pascal.html

----------


## thutrang203

mình k vào duoc trang echip dc, con trang zshaze thi vao dc ma k thay gi cả

----------


## giacnguvang

*Mình đã Edit lại bài viết đồng thời Up CT Pascal Study lên Mediafire để các bạn có thể tải dễ dàng và nhanh chóng.*

----------


## mphana

Phần mềm Từ điển Pascal là một tiện ích không cần phải cài đặt. Giao diện ở dạng cửa sổ đơn giản, thân thiện, tương thích với tất cả các hệ điều hành máy tính. Để sử dụng bạn chỉ cần nháy đúp vào biểu tượng của phần mềm để khởi động chương trình.
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Chương trình gồm hai phần cơ bản là từ điển tra cứu các hàm, thủ tục và từ điển khắc phục lỗi. Cấu tạo của phần mềm gồm 3 phần cơ bản: Hộp nhập dùng để nhập thông tin cần tra cứu. Hộp danh sách là danh sách tất cả các hàm, thủ tục và các lỗi. Hộp văn bản dùng để hiển thị kết quả tra cứu.

Cách sử dụng tiện ích này cũng tương tự như sử dụng các phần mềm từ điển khác. Để tra cứu các hàn hay thủ tục bạn chỉ cần nhập tên hàm hay thủ tục cần tìm vào hộp nhập đầu tiên, sau đó ấn chuột vào chữ *Tìm* hoặc ấn Enter. Ngay sau đó bạn sẽ thu được kết quả ở hộp văn bản bên cạnh. Kết quả sẽ cho bạn biết từ bạn tra cứu là hàm hay thủ tục, nó thuộc unit nào, cú pháp ra sao, công dụng như thế nào và thêm một ví dụ minh họa cho hàm hay thủ tục đó.
Ví dụ: Từ khóa cần tra cứu là *Sqrt*. Bạn nhập Sqrt vào hộp nhập đầu tiên sau đó ấn Enter bạn sẽ thu được kết quả như sau: 

 Kết quả ở ô văn bản sẽ cho chúng ta biết đây là *hàm Sqrt* thuộc unit *System* với cú pháp là *Sqrt (R: Real);* và công dụng *Sqrt trả về căn bậc hai của R.* Ví dụ minh họa cho hàm *Sqrt* đi kèm. Để tra cứu các hàm hay thủ tục khác bạn cũng sẽ làm tương tự như vậy. Dĩ nhiên nếu bạn nhập tên tra cứu không đúng thì bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo và yêu cầu bạn nhập lại.
Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể tìm các hàm hay thủ tục trực tiếp từ hộp danh sách. Bằng cách kéo thanh trượt trên hộp danh sách để tìm lần lượt theo thứ tự của bảng chữ cái. Nháy đúp vào hàm hay thủ tục bạn muốn tìm trong hộp danh sách để hiển thị kết quả ở hộp văn bản bên cạnh.
 Để tra cứu thông tin về các loại lỗi trong Pascal, các bạn nháy chuột vào menu *Tu dien khac phuc loi* trên thanh menu. Khi đó bạn có thể tra cứu tất cả các lỗi mà các bạn gặp trong Pascal. Cách tra cứu tương tự như tra cứu hàm và thủ tục vừa nêu. Bạn chỉ cần nhập tên đầy đủ của lỗi hoặc đơn giản chỉ cần nhập số lỗi vào hộp nhập và ấn Enter là sẽ có ngay kết quả. Kết quả sẽ cho các bạn biết tên đầy đủ của lỗi, phân loại lỗi, thông báo lỗi (dịch lỗi) và gợi ý phương án khắc phục lỗi đó.
Ví dụ: Nhập lỗi *71* hoặc *71: Internal stack overflow* vào hộp nhập và ấn Enter. Kết quả thu được là:

Kết quả thu được như hình trên. Và cũng như phần trên, nếu bạn nhập lỗi cần tìm không đúng thì bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo của chương trình là bạn nhập sai và bạn phải nhập lại.
Trường hợp bạn tra cứu vào những lỗi có số thứ tự giống nhau nhưng tên đầy đủ lại khác nhau. Khi đó trước tên lỗi sẽ hiện ra một nút lệnh có tên *Next>>*. Bạn chỉ cần ấn chuột vào đó để xem lỗi khác tên nhưng cùng số kia. Ví dụ bạn tra cứu lỗi số 106. Kết quả thu được là:


Ấn *Next >>*  để xem lỗi 106 tiếp theo.
Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể tìm lỗi trực tiếp từ hộp danh sách. Bằng cách kéo thanh trượt trên hộp danh sách để tìm lần lượt theo thứ tự. Nhấp đúp vào lỗi trong hộp danh sách để hiển thị kết quả ở hộp văn bản bên cạnh.
Để quay lại phần tra cứu các hàm hoặc thủ tục, bạn ấn vào me nu *Tu dien ham va thu tuc* trên thanh menu.
Phần mềm được thiết kế để bạn có thể dùng chuột hoặc bạn có thể dùng hoàn toàn bằng bàn phím. Để di chuyển giữa các hộp thoại bạn sử dụng các phím *Tab*, Enter và các phím lên xuống.
Để kết thúc chương trình bạn vào menu file rồi chọn Exit.

----------


## truongson

Phần mềm Từ điển Pascal: http://www.4shared.com/file/98694896/1fc38ec6/_2__Tu_dien_Pascal.html

----------


## thanhtrang

*bạn ơi sao ko download đc vậy*

sao ko down đc
xem còn cách nào # không chỉ mình với!!!111
thank bạn nhiều[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## duccv

> sao ko down đc
> xem còn cách nào # không chỉ mình với!!!111
> thank bạn nhiều[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Được mà bạn! Bạn click vào nút download sau đó nó hiện ra cửa sổ mới và đợi 10s là có! Chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## seo012013

> *Xin giới thiệu với các bạn phần mềm học Pascal từ cơ bản đến nâng cao chỉ với dung lượng 20MB.*
> 
> *Giao diện chính của chương trình như sau:*
> 
>   
> ​*Phần 1:* *Là nơi để bạn bước đầu làm quen với các kiểu dữ liệu, khai báo hằng, biến và các câu lệnh cơ bản, bạn cần xem kỹ phần này thì mới có thể làm được những bài tập ở phần 2.
> *
> *Phần 2:* *Bài tập ở rất nhiều dạng khác nhau, chẳng hạn câu lệnh If... then... else; chương trình con; xâu kí tự (string); nếu muốn biết mình đã làm đúng hay sai thì ở phía dưới mỗi câu đã có phần gợi ý (hình quả cầu màu xanh) giúp bạn dễ phát hiện lỗi của mình.
> 
> ...


thanks cái này hay đấy!!!

----------


## chuyenlambang1

*Phần mềm Từ điển Pascal*

Không download liên hệ [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>. Chúc thành công.

----------


## bonbonmedia

thak nha minh cung dang can hoc lai de vung kien thuc hon[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## clickenter

ai có link turbo pascal7.0thi share cho mình nha

----------


## hoanghuy87

> ai có link turbo pascal7.0thi share cho mình nha


Cái bạn cần đã có trong mục phần mềm pascal nhá. Mong bạn tìm trước khi hỏi nhá. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## mewevn

Cái phần mềm này dành cho những bạn mới làm quen với Pascal. Những bạn nào muốn chuyên sâu hơn nữa thì có thể tham khảo nhiều tài liệu khác như: Giải thuật và lập trình (Lê Minh Hoàng), Cẩm nang thuật toán (dịch nước ngoài),... Đó là những tài liệu nâng cao với những thuật toán phức tạp dành cho những bạn chuyên Tin, hoặc yêu thích môn Tin và muốn học sâu hơn về nó. Chúc các bạn thấy thích thú khi học Tin.

----------


## trangtrinoithat

Thanks nha!!! Hay doa'! Down dze` xem thu coi đã

----------


## doken

cái này đc đó. ôn lại cũng đươc(có cả trò chơi nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) thanks nhaz!!

----------


## bentremegumi

Mình thấy mấy cái này cũng hay[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Chỉ có điều là ít BT quá mà BT thì toàn mấy bài dễ không ak`

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

*nản quá đấy*

cần sách và phần mềm load miễn phí mà ai có link giúp em cái .....:bawling:

----------


## npd.fpt

Cho hỏi cách download như thế nào vậy sao mình click vào chữ download có cái bàn tay chỉ đó trả dẫn tới cái link download nào cả

----------


## phukatana

> Cho hỏi cách download như thế nào vậy sao mình click vào chữ download có cái bàn tay chỉ đó trả dẫn tới cái link download nào cả


bạn có thể download tại đây [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

